# Thread algae and GDA



## M.eremin (1 Jan 2020)

Hallo. 
150L aquarium
300W MHqL ADA
I grow in my tank: bolbitis, anubias, microsorum pteropus
Fertz: ADA Brighty K 7ml/day and ADA nitrogen 7ml/day
Water: osmosis system. Ppm 7. 
Water change 30% every week.
Thread algae and green dust algae grow actively. What about if I have strong gas supply? The fish and plants feel good. Dropchecker is yellow by the evening. Is Excess of co2 can be caus of algae growth?
I clean my tank every other day with ADA scraper.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2020)

Hi all,





M.eremin said:


> ........I grow in my tank: bolbitis, anubias, microsorum pteropus
> Fertz: ADA Brighty K 7ml/day and ADA nitrogen 7ml/day
> Water: osmosis system. Ppm 7.
> Water change 30% every week.
> Thread algae and green dust algae grow actively. What about if I have strong gas supply? The fish and plants feel good.


Do you add any other nutrients? 

Because the water has been through the RO unit it is pretty pure water, it and it won’t contain any of the other 14 nutrients that plants require for growth.

Because you have slow growing plants they won’t show nutrient deficiency symptoms very quickly, but you could add a floating plant as a nutrient <“canary”>

Cheers Darrel


----------



## M.eremin (1 Jan 2020)

If I add ADA mineral I get more GDA algae ..


----------



## M.eremin (1 Jan 2020)

dw1305 said:


> , but you could add a floating plant as a nutrient <“canary”>
> 
> Cheers Darrel


Hmmm.. don't understand, sorry


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2020)

Hi all,





M.eremin said:


> Hmmm.. don't understand, sorry


Sorry it is an English term, “_canary in a coal-mine”. _Have a read through the linked thread, but basically you can use a <“floating”> plant to monitor the nutrient status of your tank.





M.eremin said:


> If I add ADA mineral I get more GDA algae ..


That is telling you something quite important.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (1 Jan 2020)

M.eremin said:


> I grow in my tank: bolbitis, anubias, microsorum pteropus


Are these the only species? They are slow-growing, some fast-growing plants would help by competing with the algae. I would suggest elodea or hygrophila, as well as some floating plants as Darrel suggested.
You say the drop checker is yellow by evening, is that when the lights come on?
Any more information you can give could be useful, eg filtration, lighting time etc. And photos are useful if it's possible for you to take some.


----------



## M.eremin (2 Jan 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> Are these the only species? They are slow-growing, some fast-growing plants would help by competing with the algae. I would suggest elodea or hygrophila, as well as some floating plants as Darrel suggested.
> You say the drop checker is yellow by evening, is that when the lights come on?
> Any more information you can give could be useful, eg filtration, lighting time etc. And photos are useful if it's possible for you to take some.



I have rotala indica green, but it not growing. 
No, drop checker is yellow when the lights come off
Filter: 1200ex ADA, 300W ADA MHqL 8 hours (I haven't changed bulbs in three years), Amazonia soil (3 years)


----------



## M.eremin (2 Jan 2020)

I would like bolbitis grows higher above water line


----------



## M.eremin (2 Jan 2020)

What about floating plants: in that aquarium I wouldn't like growing it.. I want to believe I can to grow only slow growing plants without algae like Amano.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Jan 2020)

Hi all, 





M.eremin said:


> I would like bolbitis grows higher above water line


It is going to take a long time to grow out of the tank, and even then it may never grow like the Amano image. If you live in a cold place, you have real issues with maintaining high enough levels of humidity in the winter. 





M.eremin said:


> What about floating plants: in that aquarium I wouldn't like growing it.


They are massive help during the establishment phase. 





M.eremin said:


> I want to believe I can to grow only slow growing plants without algae like Amano.


You probably can, but it is also going to take a long time. Have a look at @Chris Jackson's  <"Lazy Asian Biotope">.

cheers Darrel


----------

